# 6.21.15 Fathers day report (Destin)....



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Not a whole lot to report fished SE in State waters all day. NWS was correct & seas were not a issue. Fishing was another story. Worked hard to get ARS, Mingo, & small but legal Scamp. No pics as the catch wasn't worthy. It will provide a fish dinner for the crew & we all had a great Fathers day! 

****Now the unfortunate part of the trip. A shout out to the Capt. or anyone who knows the gorgeous *blue hulled Cape Horn named Hooked Up 2.* Capt, you might wanna consider renaming your boat the Remora 2 as you spent 10 minutes stuck to the side of our vessel! It is a dangerous practice to get less than 5ft away from someone while they are working a bottom spot. When we asked you to give us some space your comment was....it's a big ocean. Well yes it is so next time how bout using it? The area we were fishing is ripe with natural bottom. You don't even need #s you can just watch your bottom machine as you manuver around & find spots. Maybe you're a novice & don't know any better? If you would have asked I literally could have hopped from ours to yours & gave you some instruction on proper technique or etiquette. A suggestion.....go take a boating saftey course before you hurt someone. Sorry for the rant fellas but this was the worst I have ever seen!****


----------



## Legalize it! (Jul 15, 2014)

I hate when people move in on my boat and act like this. Its a good way to ruin someone day. Tempers get out of hand and sometimes people get hurt. It really bothers me when I am fishing a spot and a boat pulls up next to me and they get suited up in thier dive gear and drop in with us fishing right there. All of a sudden I am breaking the Law.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw on FB last week about a CH owner on top of a Charter trip. Was the name on the side or back?


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Some boats are full of buttheads. Thanks for the info so others can be on lookout for this guy.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hopefully that idiot is on here! I know I'd be embarrassed as hell if it was me on that boat & then I saw a rant about it on the forum.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, by calling out the boat name and description, that should warn others that if they act out, they may be called out also.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Rookie!


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

Was this them:








If so here he is:
http://www.facebook.com/HookedUpOffshore?fref=ts


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

OWS said:


> Was this them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is the boat. Look I'm actually a really tolerant person & so is the crew I fish with. We realize the gulf is public domain but, common sense & more importantly saftey has to come into play at some point on the open water. These guys hardly fished on top of it while the Capt was working like crazy on his electronics. I will let you all decipher what he might of been doing. Point of that is we weren't fishing coops or a pyramid. We were fishing limestone bottom in a area that has a ton of it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang that's a nice boat


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

****Now the unfortunate part of the trip. A shout out to the Capt. or anyone who knows the gorgeous [B said:


> blue hulled Cape Horn named Hooked Up 2.[/B] Capt, you might wanna consider renaming your boat the Remora 2 as you spent 10 minutes stuck to the side of our vessel! It is a dangerous practice to get less than 5ft away from someone while they are working a bottom spot. When we asked you to give us some space your comment was....it's a big ocean. Well yes it is so next time how bout using it? The area we were fishing is ripe with natural bottom. You don't even need #s you can just watch your bottom machine as you manuver around & find spots. Maybe you're a novice & don't know any better? If you would have asked I literally could have hopped from ours to yours & gave you some instruction on proper technique or etiquette. A suggestion.....go take a boating saftey course before you hurt someone. Sorry for the rant fellas but this was the worst I have ever seen!****


Don White, that was me. First of all, I apologize for what happened. I wasn't trying to be rude, I really thought that was a larger area there and was going to work around you. No harm meant. As for the boat, thank you for the compliment, she is a beauty. Hopefully we can meet out there again under better circumstances. :thumbsup:


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to own up to your mistake Capt. it shows you do have character, I see you hail from Columbus Ga. no other excuse needed....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Just kidding, I lived in Auburn for 15 years and worked with many people from Columbus, gotta say it's a different breed


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Cape_Horn_24 said:


> Don White, that was me. First of all, I apologize for what happened. I wasn't trying to be rude, I really thought that was a larger area there and was going to work around you. No harm meant. As for the boat, thank you for the compliment, she is a beauty. Hopefully we can meet out there again under better circumstances. :thumbsup:


Capt, I certianlly respect you for responding & thank you for your apology. hopefully we can put this to bed and we can all learn a lesson or 2 from it. Now as far as your boat goes she is a winner. We watched you come in from offshore & I was quite impressed with her ride. As you said above I hope we can meet up again one day. Thanks again for taking the time to post, Don


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Class, from both sides. Good job.


----------

